# Dateiendung abschneiden



## Guest (13. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne von Dateinamen die Endung abschneiden, bisher habe ich es so gelöst:


```
String[] name = file.getName().split("\\.");
```

Aber jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass manche Dateien einen Punkt in dem Dateinamen haben. Gibt es dafür noch einen anderen Trick - was reguläre Ausdrücke angeht, bin ich nicht sehr fit ...


----------



## Sky (13. Okt 2005)

String#lastIndexOf


----------



## Guest (13. Okt 2005)

Danke für den Tipp, nur der Vollständigkeit halber:


```
String name = file.getName().substring(0,file.getName().lastIndexOf(46));
```

46 steht in der ASCII-Tabelle für den "."


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Okt 2005)

So wäre es aber auch gegangen:

```
String#lastIndexOf('.');
```
oder

```
String#lastIndexOf(".");
```


----------



## bygones (13. Okt 2005)

hihi man kann es auch komplizierter machen als es eigentlich ist


----------



## Roar (13. Okt 2005)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hihi man kann es auch komplizierter machen als es eigentlich ist



jor, man kann's auch so machen:


```
String name = ...;
		int last = 0, index = 0;
		for(char c: name.toCharArray()) {
			if(c == 0x2E)
				last = index;
			index++;
		}
		char[] tmp = new char[last];
		System.arraycopy(name.toCharArray(), 0, tmp, 0, last);
		String s = new String(tmp);
```


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Okt 2005)

und man sich sich auch ins bein schießen


----------

